# Miles works out for Boston



## austinpowers (Jun 29, 2006)

Not a joke.......

"An NBA source said the Celtics surprisingly worked out Blazers free agent small forward Darius Miles yesterday and he had an impressive workout. Miles missed last season while recovering from knee surgery."

http://www.boston.com/sports/basketball/celtics/articles/2008/07/04/rivers_gives_maggette_call/

Would Boston do this to just mess with us?? Or are teams seriously looking at Miles?


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

He's a good player when healthy. His career has been a series of long-running injuries. I don't know why Blazer fans are so sure he won't play next season. Coming back from microfracture, especially a multiple one like his, means he'll play at half-speed in his first season back, but his talent may very well put him on a roster.


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

This is terrible news...there goes 8 to 9 million in cap space if he really did have an "impressive" workout- though you wonder if he was ignoring pain in his knee to play well for one day and would likely not pass a physical.


----------



## blazermaniaisback (Jun 7, 2007)

If he signs with someone else and then we have to eat the cap space wouldn't we still have the rights to him? Would they have to give up something in return? Or did we let him walk?


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

****.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

no freaking way.


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

Ainge is trying to get his revenge for getting pritchslapped.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Actually he still would have to play in 10 games, which he probably would, because even the deepest scrubs get time on that team. Workouts mean nothing though if he can't pass a physical.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I would bet that the NBA would frown upon the Celtics doing this, even though it IS the Celtics (the current darling of the NBA). The Blazers and the NBA both agreed that his knee was shot.

But let's say the Celtics re-signed him. Yes, it would cost the team millions, but it would just make Paul Allen angrier and more greedy for kicking the snot out of the rest of the NBA. Lux tax be damned, you've done pissed off a billionaire. 

But why would the Celtics keep him/do it? They'd have to have him on the team for a min of 14 regular season games (I think the pre-season games count, and the 10 suspended) or 20 regular season games. And then to not look fishy, they'd have to keep him for more than just that. Anything less than X # of games above the min he has to play, would be suspicious. 

And the best argument is? Why the hell would Boston want a horrible shooting SF who sucks?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Mike Barrett has said several times that the Blazers would have all kinds of options if another team signed him. I believe the other team would have to prove that he isn't suffering from a career ending injury. 

Playing with a career ending injury is one thing, but having to prove that he really SHOULD be playing is another.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

I wouldn't actually mind that much if Miles screwed up our cap. That would mean we could forget about the probably false promise of free agency and we'd see more action on the trade front.


----------



## Short Bus Ryder (Jun 8, 2007)

Teams would also have to overlook that he just failed another drug test and could be a problem for their locker room.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

You do all realize that even IF Miles signs with a team and plays 10 games, and the Blazers don't win their appeal.....The Blazers will still have roughly 12-13 million dollars of cap space next summer. Paul is out, and Williams probably is too. I can't imagine that there is a player left next summer who would command much more than that.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Short Bus Ryder said:


> Teams would also have to overlook that he just failed another drug test and could be a problem for their locker room.


He recently failed a drug test?

nevermind, I didnt see the other thread about Miles.


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> You do all realize that even IF Miles signs with a team and plays 10 games, and the Blazers don't win their appeal.....The Blazers will still have roughly 12-13 million dollars of cap space next summer. Paul is out, and Williams probably is too. I can't imagine that there is a player left next summer who would command much more than that.


Only if the Blazers renounce their rights to just about everyone with an ending contract. Also, you have to consider the luxury tax implications of Miles's salary coming back on the books.


----------



## Ukrainefan (Aug 1, 2003)

I wonder if there is any chance that Boston is cooperating with Minnesota on this (maybe returning a favor?)
Minnesota IS in our division and maybe they still resent us forcing them to overpay Trenton Hassell, or maybe the Roy trade or maybe they just figure since they got penalized for the Joe Smith fraud, they don't want anybody else to get away with anything...


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

e_blazer1 said:


> Only if the Blazers renounce their rights to just about everyone with an ending contract. Also, you have to consider the luxury tax implications of Miles's salary coming back on the books.


Steve Francis and Raef's contracts add up to approximately 30 million combined, throw in Miles' and the number swells to about 39 million. The capholds of Diogu, Webster, Blake, and Frye will certainly cut into the cap-space figure, but by renouncing and/or signing or trading them there should still be a pretty good chunk of change left over, even if Darius' salary goes back on the books, to go out and get some quality players either through sign and trade or picking up unrestricted targets.

I don't see KP going after max contract types of guys in any case, especially with Oden, Aldrdige, and Roy likely to be max or near max guys themselves.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Ainge is still pissed about not getting Roy and Oden, even though they just won a title! BOOOO Celtics!

Why would they want to add Miles to the mix other than to try to screw us? He's a terrible player, and a chemistry killer.


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

How shocked would you be to see Miles get a championship ring next season?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

mediocre man said:


> You do all realize that even IF Miles signs with a team and plays 10 games, and the Blazers don't win their appeal.....The Blazers will still have roughly 12-13 million dollars of cap space next summer. Paul is out, and Williams probably is too. I can't imagine that there is a player left next summer who would command much more than that.


Do you really think that the Blazers will try to add a big name FA next summer? 

You'll have to re-sign Webster, Frye and Blake after this season. Then, the contracts of Roy, Outlaw and Aldridge will be up the summer after that. Won't the Blazers have to plan ahead for devoting a lot of their funds to those guys? You've also got to factor in Greg Oden getting paid the year after that, and if Bayless is bigtime, he'll be getting some cash as well.

I suppose you could just let two of Webster/Blake/Frye walk, and throw some money at a guy like Joe Johnson or Shawn Marion. It just seems like it could create sort of a cap bind when all your big guns need to get paid. Maybe I'm just underestimating the enormous amount of dough that Paul Allen has.

Do you guys really think it'll happen, though?


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

o well...life goes on...the more important thing is he is off the roster...thats more important to em than the money...paul allen si our owner we need not worry about money


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

Good for miles, I always wanted to see big pun return.
drug tests be damned, do you know what it was?


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Do you really think that the Blazers will try to add a big name FA next summer?
> 
> You'll have to re-sign Webster, Frye and Blake after this season. Then, the contracts of Roy, Outlaw and Aldridge will be up the summer after that. Won't the Blazers have to plan ahead for devoting a lot of their funds to those guys? You've also got to factor in Greg Oden getting paid the year after that, and if Bayless is bigtime, he'll be getting some cash as well.
> 
> ...


Allen paid well over 100 million for those early 2000s teams with Sheed, Sabonis, Pippen, Stoudemire, etc. So he's shown a willingness in the past to pay for a winner. It wouldn't shock me to see him pay around that much again if this team demonstrates that it will be a contender in the next few years.

And if you need any indication about how willing he is to spend money, he's shelled out 9 million dollars in the past 3 drafts to purchase late first round draft picks in Sergio Rodriguez, Rudy Fernandez, and now Nicolas Batum ... when you have a net worth of tens of billions of dollars I guess this is the equivalent of him rummaging through his couch cushions for loose change.

On the topic of free agents and spending the cap-space, using that money up on available talent doesn't preclude a team from locking up it's own players with extensions, or deals that push the team over the salary cap, so it's really a matter of use it or lose it next year.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

If he plays 10 games next year, that only puts the salary back on for one year. Then, him playing 10 games the following year would put the salary back on the following year. My question is, if he plays next year on a one year contract, will that still affect our cap room for the following season?


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

BlazerFan22 said:


> How shocked would you be to see Miles get a championship ring next season?


JR Rider got one!


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

If Miles' release was "A New Hope" then him signing with Boston would be "Ainge Strikes Back.":starwars:


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

I have despised Ainge since I crossed paths with him in high school. 

People like to lecture about "don't be a sore loser." There is one thing far worse than a sore loser - a sore winner! The guy just won (another) ring...and he is worrying about putting the screws to Portland. What a complete douche.


----------



## Chalupa (Jul 20, 2005)

GOD said:


> If he plays 10 games next year, that only puts the salary back on for one year. Then, him playing 10 games the following year would put the salary back on the following year. My question is, if he plays next year on a one year contract, will that still affect our cap room for the following season?


I know people think his entire salary would would come back on the cap like Jason Quick was reporting but he was very much wrong about this. I remember hearing an interview with Tom Penn right after Miles' medical retirement where he explained it in detail. The cap hit if Miles plays would be the salary that another team pays him. The only way the Blazers could be screwed over is if another team gives Miles a big contract so absolutely nothing to worry about.

Not sure if I can find that Tom Penn interview from 6 months ago but I think everyone has to agree there is a good possibility that Jason Quick didn't understand what he was talking about.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Chalupa said:


> I know people think his entire salary would would come back on the cap like Jason Quick was reporting but he was very much wrong about this. I remember hearing an interview with Tom Penn right after Miles' medical retirement where he explained it in detail. The cap hit if Miles plays would be the salary that another team pays him. The only way the Blazers could be screwed over is if another team gives Miles a big contract so absolutely nothing to worry about.
> 
> Not sure if I can find that Tom Penn interview from 6 months ago but I think everyone has to agree there is a good possibility that Jason Quick didn't understand what he was talking about.


Thanks, that is not at all how I understand the rules, but I could be (and hope I am) very wrong on the subject. If you could find that interview it would be great. Otherwise, I hope that the team discusses it again.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

nikolokolus said:


> On the topic of free agents and spending the cap-space, using that money up on available talent doesn't preclude a team from locking up it's own players with extensions, or deals that push the team over the salary cap, so it's really a matter of use it or lose it next year.


Yeah, yeah, I know. I was just thinking that they might have to deal with three deals in the MAX range in the next few years, with Roy, Aldridge and Oden. A lot of owners wouldn't want to add on much more salary, knowing that that is what's coming. I suppose Allen is an exception.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

Chalupa said:


> I know people think his entire salary would would come back on the cap like Jason Quick was reporting but he was very much wrong about this. I remember hearing an interview with Tom Penn right after Miles' medical retirement where he explained it in detail. The cap hit if Miles plays would be the salary that another team pays him. The only way the Blazers could be screwed over is if another team gives Miles a big contract so absolutely nothing to worry about.
> 
> Not sure if I can find that Tom Penn interview from 6 months ago but I think everyone has to agree there is a good possibility that Jason Quick didn't understand what he was talking about.


6 months ago? I'm wracking my brain but wasn't his medical retirement sometime in May?

Also I do remember that Brian Wheeler announced a couple of weeks ago that Tom Penn would be on his show; I missed the interview. Is there a chance that you heard Penn discussing it with Wheels, or was this something that you read?


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

I'm not sure that's right that Miles' cap hit if he plays is just the salary that another team pays him..

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=ap-trailblazers-miles&prov=ap&type=lgns

AP story...


> Miles signed a six-year, $48 million contract in 2004. By waiving him, the remaining two years and $18 million on his contract come off the team’s salary cap. If Miles signs with another team after being waived and plays in 10 games in any one of the next two seasons, his salary would go back on Portland’s books.


Can anyone confirm that? I know most of everyone here hates Jason Quick and thinks everything he writes is false, but what's true?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

NateBishop3 said:


> If Miles' release was "A New Hope" then him signing with Boston would be "Ainge Strikes Back.":starwars:


So when we win a title (or more), is it the "Return of the Mania"?


----------



## Hephaestus (Jun 16, 2007)

austinpowers said:


> Not a joke.......
> 
> "An NBA source said the Celtics surprisingly worked out Blazers free agent small forward Darius Miles yesterday and he had an impressive workout. Miles missed last season while recovering from knee surgery."
> 
> ...


Darius Miles is a fat Ben and Jerry's eating cow. 










There's as much chance Miles will be ready to play 20* NBA games next season as there is my fat *** would be ready to play 20 NBA games next season. The only person Darius Miles could have given an impressive workout to yesterday would have been Wolfgang Puck.

*The first 10 games he's medically cleared to play, he's suspended for drugs

This is just a poor attempt by Danny Ainge to tug KP's chain a bit. It's a poor attempt, though. We all know there's as much chance of Darius Miles abandoning his inner lazy fatass in the next 12 months to be the next Jared story...










...as Larry the Cable Guy winning the Nobel Prize for Literature.


As long as Miles doesn't play all 10 games next season, Miles salary will still be off the cap next summer when KP had been planning his wheeling and dealing.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

NateBishop3 said:


> If Miles' release was "A New Hope" then him signing with Boston would be "Ainge Strikes Back.":starwars:


I think it would be more like the "Star Wars Holiday Special", if only because it would be so silly of a move.


----------



## LOTBFan (Jul 4, 2008)

If he is doing anyone a favor, it is the Brooklyn Nets.


----------



## blazermaniaisback (Jun 7, 2007)

Maybe Ainge has an Idea who KP wants and maybe he wants to go after them also. He is scared and knows he will wet his pants if he hears Pritch is calling the same person he wants because he knows he will lose. He thinks he is ducking the pritchslap but if the first one misses the second one will defiantly land.

I'm wondering what the contracts of the Celtics players are and whats left. How do they look when it comes to next summer?


----------



## Chalupa (Jul 20, 2005)

nikolokolus said:


> 6 months ago? I'm wracking my brain but wasn't his medical retirement sometime in May?
> 
> Also I do remember that Brian Wheeler announced a couple of weeks ago that Tom Penn would be on his show; I missed the interview. Is there a chance that you heard Penn discussing it with Wheels, or was this something that you read?


The medical retirement was back in April. I've looked for the interview but can't find it but I thought it was radio/podcast and might of been with Wheels. I still think the team would only be on the hook for the portion of Miles salary that the other team is paying. It just seems like big over sight and mistake in the CBA if it allows another team to screw over the Blazers by signing a player who can't play for ten games.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

Chalupa said:


> The medical retirement was back in April. I've looked for the interview but can't find it but I thought it was radio/podcast and might of been with Wheels. I still think the team would only be on the hook for the portion of Miles salary that the other team is paying. It just seems like big over sight and mistake in the CBA if it allows another team to screw over the Blazers by signing a player who can't play for ten games.


My understanding of the CBA, is we will have to pay Miles' salary in full, minus 50% of his new contract. Say we owe him 9 million, another team signs him for 2 million, we are on the books for 8 million. (9 - (2x0.5) = 8)


----------



## Nawlins (May 5, 2003)

From the current Collective Bargaining Agreement, on what happens if a medically retired player begins playing in the NBA again:

(4) Notwithstanding Section 4(h)(1) and (2) above, if after a player’s Salary is excluded from Team Salary in accordance with this Section 4(h), the player plays in ten (10) NBA games in any Season, the excluded Salary for the Salary Cap Year covering such Season and each subsequent Salary Cap Year shall thereupon be included in Team Salary...

Miles' salary is currently excluded from the Blazers' cap, but when and if he plays in 10 games for some team in a given season, his (whole) salary counts toward the cap again for that season and each season after that until the years covered by his old Portland contract are up. If he played 10 games and then quit before the next season, Portland could reapply for the exclusion for that season. 

Link: http://www.nbpa.com/cba_articles/article-VII_4.php

Agree with Tince, usually the team that cut a player who still has guaranteed salary does get to deduct 50% of whatever the player is getting from his new team from their cap, unless the player negotiated something different with his original team.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

Nawlins said:


> From the current Collective Bargaining Agreement, on what happens if a medically retired player begins playing in the NBA again:
> 
> (4) Notwithstanding Section 4(h)(1) and (2) above, if after a player’s Salary is excluded from Team Salary in accordance with this Section 4(h), the player plays in ten (10) NBA games in any Season, the excluded Salary for the Salary Cap Year covering such Season and each subsequent Salary Cap Year shall thereupon be included in Team Salary...
> 
> ...


Good find! Thank you!


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Brand might go to Golden State? Whoa. I don't even know what that means to GS. Does that more than make up for the loss of Baron?


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

Chalupa said:


> The medical retirement was back in April. I've looked for the interview but can't find it but I thought it was radio/podcast and might of been with Wheels. I still think the team would only be on the hook for the portion of Miles salary that the other team is paying. *It just seems like big over sight and mistake in the CBA if it allows another team to screw over the Blazers by signing a player who can't play for ten games*.



Especially after an "independent" doctor that the league approves says Miles has a knee that will never be ready again to play in the NBA. What is the point then? Why not just waive him like Derek Anderson and Steve Francis without paying for the expert opinion? It seems odd that a "medical retirement" medical report could be rendered false after one good Boston workout.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

PapaG said:


> Especially after an "independent" doctor that the league approves says Miles has a knee that will never be ready again to play in the NBA. What is the point then? Why not just waive him like Derek Anderson and Steve Francis without paying for the expert opinion? It seems odd that a "medical retirement" medical report could be rendered false after one good Boston workout.


I wouldn't say that Miles returning to a team would render a medical report false per se, but if I remember correctly the examining physician said that Miles would need knee replacement surgery if he continued to try and play on his knee. To me that implies a degenerative condition that would be debilitating down the road, not something that would absolutely prevent him from stepping on a court in the short term.

Frankly, I think it's completely possible that he could string a couple of games together, but doing it night in and night out, and recovery thereafter could be a big question mark.

I guess Miles can always afford a new knee when he's done "playing".


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

nikolokolus said:


> I wouldn't say that Miles returning to a team would render a medical report false per se, but if I remember correctly the examining physician said that Miles would need knee replacement surgery if he continued to try and play on his knee. To me that implies a degenerative condition that would be debilitating down the road, not something that would absolutely prevent him from stepping on a court in the short term.
> 
> Frankly, I think it's completely possible that he could string a couple of games together, but doing it night in and night out, and recovery thereafter could be a big question mark.
> 
> I guess Miles can always afford a new knee when he's done "playing".


The last time I saw Miles he was driving some odd car around my neighborhood here in Tualatin. He looked about 10 years older than he should be, and if we are counting chins, I saw at least two.

If Ainge wants to sign Miles in order to get back at Portland, he'd better realize that his core is fading (Ray Allen rapidly) and that signing never-was players like Miles to a roster spot won't help bring in real players.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

PapaG said:


> The last time I saw Miles he was driving some odd car around my neighborhood here in Tualatin. He looked about 10 years older than he should be, and if we are counting chins, I saw at least two.
> 
> *If Ainge wants to sign Miles in order to get back at Portland, he'd better realize that his core is fading (Ray Allen rapidly) and that signing never-was players like Miles to a roster spot won't help bring in real players.*


I'm not particularly religious or superstitious, but I firmly believe that karmic justice would lay the smack down on the Celtics if Ainge tried to pull this kind of crap ... kind of like when the Red Sox sold Babe Ruth to the Yankees and endured 80 years of misery thereafter.

If Ainge wants him that badly I actually hope he signs him.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

PapaG said:


> The last time I saw Miles he was driving some odd car around my neighborhood here in Tualatin. He looked about 10 years older than he should be, and if we are counting chins, I saw at least two.
> 
> If Ainge wants to sign Miles in order to get back at Portland, he'd better realize that his core is fading (Ray Allen rapidly) and that signing never-was players like Miles to a roster spot won't help bring in real players.


He borrowed my car!


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

How come when I click on your thumbnails they stay tiny? Should I ask your wife?


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Hector said:


> How come when I click on your thumbnails they stay tiny? Should I ask your wife?


She asks the same thing. Really, I don't know anything about computers, I might be doing something wrong!


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

nikolokolus said:


> I'm not particularly religious or superstitious, but I firmly believe that karmic justice would lay the smack down on the Celtics if Ainge tried to pull this kind of crap ... kind of like when the Red Sox sold Babe Ruth to the Yankees and endured 80 years of misery thereafter.
> 
> If Ainge wants him that badly I actually hope he signs him.


What evidence do we have that Ainge is "out to get" the Blazers and/or Pritchard?

What did they do to him?

What is his motivation?

Couldn't his working out Miles be something less sinister, such as doing a favor for Mile's agent.

I wouldn't get all worked up about a workout. Every year you read about at least a dozen broken down players doing "workouts" for various teams. Rarely do any of these guys get picked up.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> He borrowed my car!


That looks like the car. Is it yours?


----------



## ucatchtrout (Feb 11, 2004)

If Ainge wants Miles and all that comes with him he is welcome to him.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Celtics arent in a position to sign someone just to screw with another team, whether ainge would be morally capable of it or not, they are competing for a title and need players to fill out the roster who can actually play.

Miles' workout was probably a favor to his agent or something, would assume zero chance of him actually signing... especially not hearing anything since the workout


----------



## Webster's Dictionary (Feb 26, 2004)

I agree with Avalanche, and I would bet that the workout wasn't as impressive as they led on, but just trying to get some good press out there if he does want to come back.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

^ yep, you would think either Darius or his agent had a contact within the C's organization, probably a "can i/he come workout for you guys, just to get him on the floor and if you want it you get first shot at him" otherwise he gets the chance to put out to the media he worked out with the defending champs, i wouldnt expect anything more.


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

The last time I saw Hispanic he was hanging by his thumbnails over a cliff here in Timbuktu. He looked about 10 years older than he should be, and if we are counting chins, I saw at least two. If we aren't, I'll admit to three.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

The Game is reporting that Phoenix may be interested in having Miles come in for a workout.


----------



## Zybot (Jul 22, 2004)

Wow. I can't believe he is trying to get a job. How completely unamerican and lazy! Shame on you Miles!:biggrin: We probably weren't going to do anything with our cap room anyway -- and even if we don't make any moves next summer I am pretty happy with the roster as-is (we could use some vets -- but they won't necessarily require us to break the bank). If Miles finds someone who wants to test that career ending injury, more power to him. I am just a little surprised. He never seemed to be that motivated after suffering the injury. If I were him I would look for another career path.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

B_&_B said:


> The Game is reporting that Phoenix may be interested in having Miles come in for a workout.


Here's the link to the story:
http://basketball.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/53437/20080708/celtics_suns_look_at_darius_miles/#


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

Why is this such a surprise to some people?

The guy has talent...he may be a knucklehead at times and show a questionable work ethic, but he has the talent to play in the league....

He had\has? serious knee ailments, and a full year off, where according to doctors he couldn't recover from...I am not surprised that other teams are checking him out to see what shape he and his knees are in...Obviously he wants to play and not just take his money and say goodbye to the NBA...I can't blame him for that...But I think he is fighting an uphill battle, with the knees and then the multiple drug offenses and the 10-game suspension as a result of those...he has some serious strikes against him IMO...but it is not inconceivable to me for a team to take a flyer on him and see what happens....

and if a team does...so what? So POR loses a chunk of capsapce, they still would have $12-$13 million...and\or could still deal Raef and a player or two for a siginficant upgrade...

I don't think this is such a huge signifcant deal as many people here seem to....I think the biggest benefit for POR wasn't the cap relief but divesting themselves of Miles'...to avoid any negative impact he might have on other players and to free a roster spot...


----------

